# Internet access / DNS resolution not working

## Rihab

Hello,

After installation , ping don't work

the error message is

ping : unknown host www.gentoo.org

----------

## Ant P.

Did you follow the handbook?

----------

## Rihab

yes

----------

## szatox

And what is in your /etc/resolv.conf ?

----------

## Rihab

#Generated by dhcpcd

#/etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

#/etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

----------

## szatox

Your resolv.conf is empty. So you have your answer: IP of DNS server is missing.

The guide tells you to copy this file from live system into the stage3 before chrooting in.

If you lose connection after rebooting into your new system it means you failed to configure your new network.

 *Quote:*   

> #Generated by dhcpcd 

  So you use automatic network configuration, and it didn't work. Do you have IP on your NIC? Does your network provide you DHCP service?

Do you have kernel modules for your NIC?

----------

## Buffoon

Default installation does not have DHCP helper AFAIK. So it is manual network configuration or - the hard way - booting live media, chrooting and installing it.

----------

## szatox

If nothing else, you can call udhcpc from busybox.

----------

## The Doctor

You can edit resolv.conf manually and add nameserver 8.8.8.8

Assuming the rest of your network is valid that should give you internet so you can install dhcpcd and the other networking tools (if any) you need.

----------

## Rihab

Thank you for your help

----------

